# Mirroring from MacBook pro to 2010 Samsung Smart TV



## Charash100 (Dec 9, 2021)

I have a display port cable from Apple and I am wondering if a HDMI cable will be the cable I need to watch my iTunes videos.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What are you trying to connect from and connect to?


----------



## Charash100 (Dec 9, 2021)

i want to connect my MacBook Pro to my Samsung Smart TV.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you have HDMI connectivity on your laptop, that should be fine.


----------



## Charash100 (Dec 9, 2021)

Couriant said:


> If you have HDMI connectivity on your laptop, that should be fine.


I hope it works Thank you!


----------



## Charash100 (Dec 9, 2021)

Charash100 said:


> I hope it works Thank you!


I connected the display port cable to my macbook pro and connected the HDMI cable to the other end and then the other end of the HDMI cable to my smart TV. It didn't mirror to my laptop. Can you tell me what I am missing?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is a link on how to complete this task: https://support.apple.com/guide/mac-help/use-external-displays-mchl7c7ebe08/mac


----------

